# Our First Gig picstory! (56k pack a lunch, 50+ pics)



## thedownside (Jul 9, 2007)

So this past friday our band had it's first show ever (me sporting my Steph Carpenter ESP) and here's some pics. Hopefully a little later today i'll have a few video's posted as well.

leaving the house on the way to the jam space to grab the gear






on the road... 2km's to go to the jam space





other guitar player (SpineDriver on here's) amp and cab





pa system, bass amp/cab and drum riser





more pa gear





out biggest fan  





loading up the convoy, getting ready to roll to the show










finally... on the road to the show!!















One of the many local strip clubs 





We were following the drummer's vehicle.... uh oh, our gig is right down that street





detour time!















there's the gig straight ahead! only problem, more construction, resulting in a 2 foot drop... time to turn around, again.










the bastards causing my troubles!










finally, there's the bar ahead... past the backhoe, hah.





Big Dave setting up his kit










The rest of us killing time talking to some of the other bands










sound check time










it's go time!




















































































































































































Done, exhuasted... can't wait for the next one!!


----------



## Rick (Jul 9, 2007)

Very fucking cool.


----------



## DeL07 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks like a pretty awesome gig! What was the crowd turnout and how was the sound quality?


----------



## thedownside (Jul 9, 2007)

DeL07 said:


> Looks like a pretty awesome gig! What was the crowd turnout and how was the sound quality?



sound quality was actually awesome! there's one guy in town, whne he works the house sound, it's killer, and we had him. From what i've been told it's one of the best shows people have heard in there, the mix was great. on stage it was a decent mix, although my monitors got muddy a few times, but we are pretty tight, so it was ok.

and the crowd turn out for us was around 100 people, not bad for an opening slot (about 10:30) this town typically isnt out till 11:30-12:00.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks cool man \m/ The SC looks nice too


----------



## BigM555 (Jul 9, 2007)

Holy massive pic stories bat man!

Congratz on the first gig. Looks like it was a success.


----------



## noodles (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## newamerikangospel (Jul 9, 2007)

How is the shockwave? I think pigdestroyer uses them, but haven't heard anything else.


----------



## thedownside (Jul 9, 2007)

newamerikangospel said:


> How is the shockwave? I think pigdestroyer uses them, but haven't heard anything else.



thats the other guitarists. i havent actually played it myself, but it gets the job done. he actually uses it more as a power amp to run his XTL threw more than anything else.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 9, 2007)

thedownside said:


> thats the other guitarists. i havent actually played it myself, but it gets the job done. he actually uses it more as a power amp to run his XTL threw more than anything else.




Exactly.  

The one thing that didn't get shown in all of the pictures is the GNX 3K and the Pod XTL we use. Also we both have an Ibanez TS7 and BBE Sonic Stomp in our rigs as well. Oddly enough, I find I can get a better sound running through the front of the amp than I can running through the fx loop. Probably not the best amp on the market, but it's definitely got enough power and a great clean channel so it'll do for now.


----------



## Michael (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice work.  Looks like the gig went well.


----------



## playstopause (Jul 9, 2007)




----------



## Naren (Jul 10, 2007)

Nifty picstory. Too many pics of construction and driving through town.


----------



## SirGreenface (Jul 10, 2007)

awsome! do you guys have any songs posted anywhere that i could check out?


----------



## Kevan (Jul 10, 2007)

Nice!

More metal for the masses.
Construction be damned!


----------



## thedownside (Jul 10, 2007)

SirGreenface said:


> awsome! do you guys have any songs posted anywhere that i could check out?



there's some rough pre-production demo's up on our website and myspace ( ::: Before The Fallen ::: and www.myspace.com/b4thefallen ). they are just rough, no vocals or bass, and very light on the leads, but we are into the studio this evening to start work on our album.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 10, 2007)

SirGreenface said:


> awsome! do you guys have any songs posted anywhere that i could check out?




Yes and no.... 

We have a website and a myspace page (see my sig) that have some rough demos that we made, but hopefully we're gonna have some footage from the gig up on Youtube sometime soon. That and we're going to be heading into the studio pretty soon, so before too long we should have some studio quality stuff up.


----------



## 7slinger (Jul 10, 2007)




----------



## lailer75 (Jul 10, 2007)

what kind of dog was that?


----------



## thedownside (Jul 10, 2007)

lailer75 said:


> what kind of dog was that?



all i know is a small one that barks allot


----------



## cybersavior (Jul 11, 2007)

I can hear the stomp-ass~! Well done. 

All the little cars for the load in. That has to be difficult for the whole production.


----------



## garcia3441 (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## -K4G- (Jul 11, 2007)

cool pics.



dude your drummer looks like he could break those drums with one hit.


----------



## thedownside (Jul 11, 2007)

KillForGod said:


> cool pics.
> 
> dude your drummer looks like he could break those drums with one hit.



haha, he's not a small dude


----------



## Shawn (Jul 11, 2007)

Kickass picstory, looks like a killer place to play too.


----------



## Spinedriver (Jul 13, 2007)

**** UPDATE ****

For those interested, here are some clips we got from a camera that was at the show.
The sound quality isn't the greatest, but it's the only 'recording' we have that has the full band in it (ie:bass, vocals, guitars and a REAL drummer). lol... 

YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.

Enjoy..


----------

